# Phragmipedium Purple Wave



## Phrag-Plus (Aug 29, 2019)

I redid this interesting cross
it is Mem. Dick Clement x fischerii


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Aug 29, 2019)

Good color! Or maybe fantastic color is more accurate.


----------



## abax (Aug 30, 2019)

What mrhappyrotter said with emphasis! The dark beauties are
so intriguing.


----------



## tomkalina (Aug 30, 2019)

Blood red and beautiful.


----------



## monocotman (Aug 30, 2019)

Really good! Is it that dark in real life?
David


----------



## Guarceñosis (Aug 30, 2019)

Beautiful flower, color and form. I visited your web page and I am amazed with amount of hybrids that you have registred, congratulations. A real phrag hybridization innovator.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Aug 30, 2019)

monocotman said:


> Really good! Is it that dark in real life?
> David


Yes it is!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Aug 30, 2019)

Guarceñosis said:


> Beautiful flower, color and form. I visited your web page and I am amazed with amount of hybrids that you have registred, congratulations. A real phrag hybridization innovator.


Thank you very much for the nice comment!


----------



## blondie (Aug 31, 2019)

Very nice stunning colour


----------



## JasonG (Sep 2, 2019)

That is spectacular.


----------



## troy (Sep 2, 2019)

I wish I could grow phrags..oh well, I still can vicariously through you guys lol... this one is so beautiful!!!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 9, 2019)

Yay besseae hybrids! I don't know if I have one of these, which Plant # is this cross? This is #1 in my book.


----------

